# Viele schwärmen von La Palma-aber wie günstig hinkommen ?



## Frankie Cologne (17. September 2011)

Hallo liebe La Palma Kenner!

Bin irgendwie von der Idee begeistert auf der Insel La Palma zu biken. 

Man hört oft, dass es ein tolles MTB Gebiet für das ganze Jahr sein soll und auch die diversen Videos gefallen mir, die es im Netz zu sehen gibt. 

Doch wie komme ich gut und günstig hin??
Finde nur Flüge Hin- und zurück z.B. von Ddorf um 400 - 500 Euro.

Ziemliche Stange Geld, weil Unterkunft und Bikeguide noch dazu kommen...

Wer kennt sich aus und hat gute Tipps für mich?


----------



## tanteandi (17. September 2011)

400-500 ist Saison!!!


...ausserhalb der S. sind auch 250 drin für Hin- u. Rückflug!

z.B. bei Condor gibt`s ab und zu Angebote!!!

Aber La Palma ist schon am teuersten; die anderen Kanareninseln gibt`s auch schon mal für weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankie Cologne (18. September 2011)

Ok, danke. Wenn das so ist, verabschiede ich mich mal besser von der Idee La Palma. Schade ! :-(




_____________________________
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wogru (18. September 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Wenn das so ist, verabschiede ich mich mal besser von der Idee La Palma. Schade ! :-(
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sag mal so, ein Iphone weniger und der Flug ist bezahlt !!


----------



## Frankie Cologne (18. September 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so, ein Iphone weniger und der Flug ist bezahlt !!



Hmmm...und wenn ich das iPad2 auch noch weggebe kann ich sogar noch 3 Wochen bleiben


----------



## wogru (18. September 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Hmmm...und wenn ich das iPad2 auch noch weggebe kann ich sogar noch 3 Wochen bleiben



... und du bekommst auch noch ´nen Rückflug


----------



## Frankie Cologne (18. September 2011)

Ich glaub ich behalt besser die Technik und fahr hier in die Heide )


_____________________________
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayc (18. September 2011)

La Palma ist eine schöne Bikeinsel und lohnt immer. 

Aber das trifft auf Teneriffa, La Gomera und Gran Canaria auch zu.
Finde die Trails auf diesen 3 Inseln teilweise krasser als auf La Palma.

La Palma ist einfach nur durch die Bike-Bravos gehypt, ähnlich wie der Gardasee.
Jede der westlichen Kanaren Insel hat ihren Reiz und lohnt zum Biken.
es ist sicherlich Geschmacksache was man lieber mag, ich mag alle 4 Inseln und fliege deswegen im Wechsel alle 4 Insel an. 
Jetzt im Dezember geht es für 250,- nach Teneriffa.

Sprich schau, zur welcher Insel du einen günstigen Flug bekommst.

Tip: Furteventura oder Lanzerote sind eher Badeinsel und nicht zum Biken. 
Also nicht dahin 

ray

P.s.: Heide ist langweilig, fahre wenigstens in den Harz


----------



## Frankie Cologne (18. September 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> La Palma ist eine schöne Bikeinsel und lohnt immer.
> 
> Aber das trifft auf Teneriffa, La Gomera und Gran Canaria auch zu.
> Finde die Trails auf diesen 3 Inseln teilweise krasser als auf La Palma.
> ...



Vielen Dank für Deine Info. Werd mich mal um Deine Tipps kümmern...
Hab jetzt erstmal nen Kurztrip im Oktober nach Mallorca gebucht


----------



## 3radfahrer (19. September 2011)

Also ich hab mal gesucht und am 1.Nov Dus - SPC für 274 Euro hin und rück mit Condor gefunden. Hatte im Juni schon mal Flüge für 198 Euro gefunden. Also teuer für jeweils 4,5h Flug finde ich das nicht!

Hab auch schon nen Plan für dort. Ich wollte die Umrundung fahren, habe aber niemanden der mit mir kommen möchte. Allein bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich das durchziehen werden.


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. September 2011)

Schwimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-igel (19. September 2011)

bau dir halt ein aquabike, so bekommst du dein mtb mit, brauchst nicht zu schwimmen, sondern nur zu treten und bist also fit wenn du ankommst...


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. September 2011)

mtb-igel schrieb:


> bau dir halt ein aquabike, so bekommst du dein mtb mit, brauchst nicht zu schwimmen, sondern nur zu treten und bist also fit wenn du ankommst...


Da merkt man, dass du am Wasser lebst. Sehr kreativ.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2011)

wir haben ein komplettangebot gebucht.
2 personen, flug, mietwagen, unterkunft etwa 600,-â¬
unterkunft "adjovimar! in Los Lianos, von dort sind es nur ein paar meter zu bikenfun.


----------



## Frankie Cologne (19. September 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wir haben ein komplettangebot gebucht.
> 2 personen, flug, mietwagen, unterkunft etwa 600,-
> unterkunft "adjovimar! in Los Lianos, von dort sind es nur ein paar meter zu bikenfun.



Für 1 Woche? Zeitraum? Abflug von? Hört ich ja gut an !


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. September 2011)

War 2x im März dort.
Ich glaube, das war von Alltours.
Der Preis war pro Person, sorry.
Google mal, wirst du finden.


----------



## wogru (20. September 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wir haben ein komplettangebot gebucht.
> 2 personen, flug, mietwagen, unterkunft etwa 600,-
> unterkunft "adjovimar! in Los Lianos, von dort sind es nur ein paar meter zu bikenfun.



Du kannst das Adjovimar auch über bike`n`fun buchen, die schicken dir auch ein Taxi zum Flughafen das dich abholt, kostet ca 50 Euro wenn ich mich recht erinnere. 
Flüge gehen mit Condor/AirBerlin Dienstags von D´dorf direkt nach St. Cruez (La Palma) !! Achtung nicht mit La Palma (Gran Canaria) verwechseln !! AirBerlin fliegt auch noch Freitag, Dienstags gibt es Flüge ab Köln, die gehen aber über Nürnberg oder Berlin.
Wie kommst du nach D´dorf, entweder S-Bahn oder mit dem Auto. So habe ich es gemacht. Den Wagen habe ich bei Airparks geparkt, je nach Angebot zwischen 20 - 25  die Woche, kostenloser Shuttelbus fährt alle 20 Minuten zum Terminal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. September 2011)

den shuttel haben wir von bikenfun auch in anspruch genommen.
bikes waren zu groß für den mietwagen.

alles einzeln buchen war irgendwie teurer und umständlich.


----------



## bikenfun (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
Heute noch (7.10) bis Samstag abend (8.10) gibts nochFlugangebote von condor.de
Schau doch mal dort rein oder geh über unsere page www.bikenfun.de über den Infobutton zu FLÜGE und fülle die Fluganfrage aus zu unserem RB.Die suchen dir das Günstigste raus.Wenn Dir die Reisedaten nach La Palma egal sind,dann sind Flugdaten ab Ende november bis fast an Weihnachten ziemlich günstig und ab ca. 8.1 bis in den Februar rein.Danach sind die Preise im Moment noch normal.
Teure Flüge nach La Palma sind zumeist in Ferienzeiten und wenns kaum noch Flüge gibt zu bestimmten Daten,dann macht condor /airberlin die teuerer.
Leider haben die Airlines die Bike-Mitnahmepreise um 100% erhöht.......!
Beste Grüße aus La Palma,Claudia,Bikenfun-


----------



## Frankie Cologne (7. Oktober 2011)

bikenfun schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Heute noch (7.10) bis Samstag abend (8.10) gibts nochFlugangebote von condor.de
> Schau doch mal dort rein oder geh über unsere page www.bikenfun.de über den Infobutton zu FLÜGE und fülle die Fluganfrage aus zu unserem RB.Die suchen dir das Günstigste raus.Wenn Dir die Reisedaten nach La Palma egal sind,dann sind Flugdaten ab Ende november bis fast an Weihnachten ziemlich günstig und ab ca. 8.1 bis in den Februar rein.Danach sind die Preise im Moment noch normal.
> Teure Flüge nach La Palma sind zumeist in Ferienzeiten und wenns kaum noch Flüge gibt zu bestimmten Daten,dann macht condor /airberlin die teuerer.
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Tipps ! 

 Vielleicht schaffe ich es jetzt im Dezember oder Januar bei/mit euch zu biken.... Nächste Woche geht's jetzt erstmal zum biken nach Mallorca


----------



## 3radfahrer (8. Oktober 2011)

bikenfun schrieb:


> ...Leider haben die Airlines die Bike-Mitnahmepreise um 100% erhöht.......!
> -



und wie hoch ist dieser?

 Ich hätte das so gemacht: Mit Bike und Rucksack zum Schalter. Bike abgeben, Rücksack als Handgepäck und fertig. 

Ist wohl nicht so einfach?


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Oktober 2011)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich hÃ¤tte das so gemacht:* Mit Bike und Rucksack zum Schalter.* Bike abgeben, RÃ¼cksack als HandgepÃ¤ck und fertig.
> 
> Ist wohl nicht so einfach?



*Das* kostet dann nochmal doppelt so viel (also statt 100 â¬ hin/zurÃ¼ck dann 200 â¬):

http://www.airberlin.com/site/flug_gepaeck_luggage.php?LANG=deu#sondergepaeck


----------



## Frankie Cologne (8. Oktober 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> *Das* kostet dann nochmal doppelt so viel (also statt 100  hin/zurück dann 200 ):
> 
> http://www.airberlin.com/site/flug_gepaeck_luggage.php?LANG=deu#sondergepaeck



Fakt ist dadurch jetzt, dass sich die Mitnahme monetär nur noch bei längeren Reisen lohnt. Kann mir vorstellen, dass jetzt viele ihr eigenes Bike nicht mehr mitnehmen...schade eigentlich


----------



## 3radfahrer (9. Oktober 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> *Das* kostet dann nochmal doppelt so viel (also statt 100  hin/zurück dann 200 ):
> 
> http://www.airberlin.com/site/flug_gepaeck_luggage.php?LANG=deu#sondergepaeck



Aber das gilt doch nur als "separates Gepäckstück". Ich hab ja nur das Rad und keinen Koffer und das wäre dann doch bis 20kg frei, oder nich


----------



## Stefan3500 (9. Oktober 2011)

Dein bike ist aber nicht 90X60cm gross, oder?

Daher gilt es auch nicht als normales Gepäckstück sondern als Sportgepäck. Letztendlich handhabt das jede airline ein wenig anders, du must also auf deren Homepage schauen, wie die Bestimmungen sind.

Noch was: Wenn Du dein Bike magst, verpack es in einen Karton und polster es gut aus 

und ausserdem, alles Gepäck für eine Woche biken ins Handgepäck. Öhem, also ich ziehe gerne mal frische Klamotten an


----------



## 3radfahrer (9. Oktober 2011)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> ... Öhem, also ich ziehe gerne mal frische Klamotten an



...frische Klamotten werden ziemlich überbewertet!


----------



## rayc (10. Oktober 2011)

bikenfun schrieb:


> Leider haben die Airlines die Bike-Mitnahmepreise um 100% erhöht.......!
> Beste Grüße aus La Palma,Claudia,Bikenfun-



Hallo Claudia,

das sind aber wirklich schlechte Nachrichten 

Ich habe im September für Dezember einen Flug nach Teneriffa gebucht, wir zahlen noch 50  pro Bike.

Aber 100  pro Bike sind heftig, insbesondere da der Flug nach La Plama im Schnitt teuerer ist als Flüge nach TF oder GC. 

2 Wochen im März  nach La Palma standen eigentlich schon fest, jetzt komme ich ins Grübeln. Ich habe keine Lust den Airlines Geld in den Rachen zu werfen. 
Ein Leihbike kommt für mich nicht in Fragen. Auch wenn eure Bikes gut in Schuss sind, das eigene Bike ist immer das Beste. 

Ich bin ernsthaft am überlegen, ob ich nicht alternativ nach Finale, Provence, ... mit den Auto fahre.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (10. Oktober 2011)

Easyjet fliegt von Berlin-SchÃ¶nefeld Mi. und Sa. nach Teneriffa-SÃ¼d. Von dort gibt es einen Bus zum Hafen und eine FÃ¤hrverbindung nach La Palma. Fahrradmitnahme im Flugzeug 30â¬ pro Strecke.

Aufgrund der FÃ¤hrzeiten nur fÃ¼r Leute mit viel Zeit interessant, und wie die MitnahmemÃ¶glichkeit fÃ¼r Radkoffer und GepÃ¤ck im Bus bzw. FÃ¤hre sind...

Mir persÃ¶nlich ist das zuviel StreÃ fÃ¼r zu wenig Geldersparnis, vom Zeitaufwand abgesehen; deswegen habe ich mich fÃ¼r den teuren Direktflug mit AirBerlin und ein Leihrad entschieden.


----------



## wholeStepDown (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin auf La Palma vom 29.11 - 13.12 dies Jahr - Flug gabs bei Condor fÃ¼r 228â¬. Ich bin mir noch nicht 100% sicher, ob ich mich in Los Llanos oder in Puerto Naos niederlasse bzw. Ã¼ber welchen Veranstalter ich buchen soll...


----------



## rayc (11. Oktober 2011)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Ich bin mir noch nicht 100% sicher, ob ich mich in Los Llanos oder in Puerto Naos niederlasse bzw. über welchen Veranstalter ich buchen soll...



Wegen Veranstalter/Bikestation sage ich jetzt nichts. 
Da hat jeder andere Erfahrungen gemacht, der eine fühlt sich da wohl der andere dort. Das artet hier sonst wieder in Klopperei aus. 

Wegen Standort:
Puerto Naos liegt am Meer und bietet direkt einen Strand.
Puerto Naos ist mehr oder weniger ein reiner Touri-Ort.

Los Llanos liegt etwa auf 340 m Höhe, sprich Abends ist es etwas kälter.
Zum Strand (Puerto Naos oder Puerto Tasacorte) fährt man per Bike oder Bus.
Ich mag persönlich den Strand von Puerto Tasacorte lieber.
Los Llanos ist eine "normale" Stadt, hier leben auch Einheimische. Ich finde hier ist einfach mehr los.
Von Los Llanos kann man auch direkt Touren ohne Shuttle starten.
Sorry, das ich Los Llanos lieber mag, kann ich nicht verheimlichen.

Falls du dir eine Leihwagen nimmst, ist der Standort egal, dann kannst du vorort entscheiden bei welcher Station du mitfährst (evt. einfach alle mal antesten?).
Kommt dein eignes Bike mit oder willst du dir eins vorort leihen?
Jede Station hat Bikes eines anderen Herstellers.

ray


----------



## wholeStepDown (11. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich würden es sich ja irgendwo auch anbieten, eine Woche hier (Puerto), eine Woche da (Llanos) zu verbringen- evtl... 
Mein größtes "Problem" besteht momentan auch eher darin, dass meine eventuellen Reisebegleiter noch nicht wissen, ob die zu dem zeitpunkt können bzw. urlaub bekommen (einer würde evtl. die erste woche, der andere die zweite woche mit) - dass macht es etwas kompliziert was die Buchung einer Unterkunft angeht. 

Geht vom Flughafen eigentlich auch ein Bus zu den beiden Orten? 

Fahrrad mitnehmen hab ich überlegt, aber das ist mit dem Preisaufschlag nun wohl auch hinfällig geworden - ich hätte es mitgenommen, wenn es unkompliziert und günstig gewesen wäre (ich müsste vor dem trip noch ein paar Sachen daran machen, wodurch die Kosten noch mal steigen würden). Leihwagen ist momentan nicht geplant, hängt aber eben auch davon ab, ob ich da nun alleine bin oder nicht.

Kann man Ende Nov eigentlich noch baden dort?


----------



## rayc (11. Oktober 2011)

Baden, ist überhaupt kein Thema.
Okay, wenn es stürmt solltest du nicht ins wasser gehen. 

Bus gibt es wohl, habe ich aber nie genutzt.
Ich hatte bisher immer das eigene Bike dabei, ich habe mir von der Bikestation immer ein Taxi schicken lassen.

Falls du alleine bist/bleibst, ist die Bikesstation sicherlich die beste Lsg.
Man fährt in der Gruppe und meist wird für die Gäste ein gemeinsames Abendessengehen organisiert.
In Los Llanaos ist das Angebot an Restaurants entsprechend gut.

Schreibe doch einfach alle Bikestationen an, lass dir Angebot aus Tourenpaket, Bike und Unterkunft schnüren.

Falls beide Kumples mitkommen, ist es doch kein Problem.
Einfach ein 2er Appartment nehmen, aber das sage bei deiner Buchungsanfrage gleich dazu.
Ich sehe da kein Problem, das haben wir auch schon gemacht, das sich die Belegung des Appartments geändert hat.
Das sid alles lösbare Probleme.

ray


----------



## schotti65 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mal wegen der gestiegenen Rad-Preise (50,- einfach) mit der Air-Berlin-Hotline telefoniert:

1. "Anmeldung bis 24h vor Abflug" (weil - sonst kostet es ja sogar 100,- einfach) kann man sowohl telefonisch über die AB-Hotline 01805 - 737 800 als auch selber über airberlin.com > Service > Zusatzleistungen vornehmen. Laut Hotline allerdings "bis 48h vor Abflug" fand ich komisch weil im www steht ja 24h, aber ich werd trotzdem lieber 1 Tag früher anrufen.

2. Viel besser - einfach die "Top-Bonus-Karte" für 79,- kaufen, die gilt 1 Jahr und dann  hat man u.a. pro Flug "Sportgepäck-Artikel bis 32 kg kostenlos zu transportieren" = Radl kostet nur 39,50 einfach (wenn man 2x fliegt, sonst natürlich noch weniger).

3. Das Rad muss nach wie vor nur "transportsicher" verpackt werden, d.h. Karton ist glücklicherweise nach wie vor nicht Pflicht. 

hth
schotti

PS: zum Thema Bus usw. hilft die SuFu


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2011)

schotti65 schrieb:


> 2. Viel besser - einfach die "Top-Bonus-Karte" für 79,- kaufen, die gilt 1 Jahr und dann  hat man u.a. pro Flug "Sportgepäck-Artikel bis 32 kg kostenlos zu transportieren" = Radl kostet nur 39,50 einfach (wenn man 2x fliegt, sonst natürlich noch weniger).



Danke! Guter Hinweis 
immer noch nicht wirklich günstig, aber wenigstens etwas!


----------



## mw01 (14. Oktober 2011)

wir wollen auch nächstes jahr (~februar 2012) das erste mal nach la palma und wollt fragen wie's mit shuttlen auf der insel aussieht, wenn man die touren selbst fährt. 
nehmen die taxis  bikes mit oder gibts eigene shuttledienste, die einen hochfahren?
welche günsigen alternativen gäbe es sonst noch?

mit welchen appartements/hotel's habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht? 
ist das appartement nautilus in puerto naos empfehlenswert?

dank euch schon mal für eure tipps und eure hilfe.


----------



## highlander63 (19. Oktober 2011)

La Palma ist auf alle Fälle mal ne MTB-Reise wert.
Ich war bisher 2 mal dort, jeweils mit eigenem MTB. Beim ersten mal hab ich den Transfer inkl. Radkoffer mit öffentlichen Bussen gemacht, geht eigentlich recht gut und Mitnahme vom Radkoffer ist kein Problem. Schont aber vor allem die Reisekasse!! Allerdings muss man zuerst mit dem Bus vom Flughafen aus Richtung Santa Cruz fahren und von dort aus dann weiter auf die andere Inselseite. 
Als Unterkunft hatte ich mir privat vermietete Fincas gesucht, ist aus meiner Sicht einfach angenehmer als im Hotel und ab 30,- pro Tag preislich im gleichen Rahmen.
Bei den erhöhten Radmitnahmepreisen  ist ein Leihbike unterm Strich wohl besser.


Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (20. Oktober 2011)

hm , du bekommst also ein leihbike was deutlich günstiger in der miete ist als würdest du dein eigenes rad mitnehmen............interessant , aber eher unwahrscheinlich


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Oktober 2011)

Das passt schon. 
Vergessen anzumelden> 200â¬ Bikemitnahme >Hardtail gemietet fÃ¼r 3 Tage von fÃ¼nf> 90â¬...



Soll das jetzt heissen du hast auch schon das Airberlin-Sparpaket gebucht ab Tegel? 
Sollen wir nicht lieber mal nach GC?


----------



## timtim (20. Oktober 2011)

jo, könnte man mal drüber nachdenken . obwohl für eine woche genug abwechslung auf LP im kopfportfolio vorhanden ist .es hat immer vorteile wenn man sich auskennt , ausserdem hat "kante west" noch so eine interessante schlüsselstelle .......... du weisst schon .
nicht zu vergessen Malte's lieblinge 3-5-12 ,ach ich komme ins schwärmen.
beim letzten besuch hat uns ja ein fetter regenguss am letzten tag den spaß mitten im P.trail verdorben  , auch ein Grund für eine extrarunde........
mal sehen was der "kanarenverantwortliche " so recherchiert , die schlummernde IG wird ,denk ich ,bald erwachen...........
zum thema bikemitnahme noch : ich würd immer mein rad mitnehmen ,die flüge sind zur infragekommenden zeit egal günstig ,keiner fliegt wenn die gesellschaften 600 aufrufen für den flug.
wer allerdings ein neues rad ausprobieren will (z.b. Liteville )und sich nicht so gut dort auskennt also fremdhilfe andenkt für den ist mieten vor ort mit oder ohne guide sicher eine option............


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich war letztes Jahr auf La Palma, erst 1 Woche in Los Llanos und dann 1 Woche in Puerto Naos. Werde dieses Jahr wieder vom 30.11. bis 9.12. dort sein. 

Beide Orte haben ihre Vor-und Nachteile, aber wenn man einen Leihwagen hat, ist es wirklich egal. 

In Los Llanos ist wirklich toll: 

http://www.el-porvenir.info/ 

Geniale kleine Bikerunterkunft mit eigener Bikestation.

In Puerto Naos sind die besten Bikes bei:
http://www.atlantic-cycling.de/ 

Die Station http://www.bike-station.de/ bietet aber auch z.B. Shuttles an, für Leute die auf eigene Faust biken wollen. 

Aber es geht auch sehr gut, mit dem Bus zu fahren! Ich bin letztes Jahr öfter mit dem Busbahnhof in Los Llanos bis El Paso gefahren, von dort  kann man vorzüglich auf eigene Faust loslegen. 

@mw01: das Nautilus soll ganz ok sein, zweckmäßig aber sauber, haben mir letztes Jahr Bekannte erzählt. 

Wegen günstig hinkommen: Ich schaue immer bei (billig)flugvergleichsseiten (z.B. www.flug.de , http://www.travelsystem.de/travelshops/tt1/index.php?id=A-24224-0 etc) und da findet man an sich immer was! 

Viel Erfolg und genießt die Insel, sie ist wunderschön. 

LG Roxy


----------



## Frankie Cologne (22. Oktober 2011)

Hi Roxy,
danke für die detaillierten Tipps hier zu La Palma.

Hmm...jetzt schwanke ich doch im Frühjahr 2012 zwischen erneut Biketouren mit Dir als Guide auf Mallorca und La Palma...

Schwierig, schwierig


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man einen Leihwagen hat, ist man mit sowas (finde ich) www.ferienhaus-kanaren.de/Ferienhaus-La-Palma-West/la-palma-ferienhaus106-n.htm am besten dran. Bei der Lage braucht man zumindest schon mal keinen Shuttle, um zu den Lavafeldern zu kommen, der Camino Cabeza de Vaca ist nur ca. 2km weg, von dort aus geht´s stetig auf Asfalt bzw. Schotter direkt dorthin. Nach El Paso sind´s auch nur wenige Kilometer. Der Nachteil ist, dass man bei Schlechtwetter schon mal in den Wolken sitzt, während in Puerto Naos oder Puerto Tazacorte die Sonne scheint. Dafür hat man halt aber ein ganzes Haus, kann den Rädern ein eigenes Zimmer geben ;-), grillen etc. Und das zu einem recht günstigen Preis. Ottes von der Bikestation liest einem aber auch bei Shuttle Bedarf in El Paso auf.
Ja, vielleicht sollte ich auch mal wieder hin....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roxy_Rafa (23. Oktober 2011)

Hi Pfadfinderin,

leider muss man aber, wenn man den Trail bis zur Küste gerockt hat, wieder hoch zum Haus


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (23. Oktober 2011)

@ Frankie - SCHWIEEEERIG  Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich im Januar nach La Palma gehen und im April nach Mallorca zu mir 

Hier gibt es als Special z.B. den Nightride mit Beleuchtung von SIGMA. 

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall, dich wieder als Gast begrüßen zu dürfen.


----------



## Frankie Cologne (23. Oktober 2011)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> @ Frankie - SCHWIEEEERIG  Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich im Januar nach La Palma gehen und im April nach Mallorca zu mir
> 
> Hier gibt es als Special z.B. den Nightride mit Beleuchtung von SIGMA.
> 
> Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall, dich wieder als Gast begrüßen zu dürfen.



Hmm....beide Trips sind natürlich auch sehr verlockend...
Und den Nightride nehme ich dann auf alle Fälle mit - genau mein Ding 

Danke übrigens für die schönen Tourbilder - kamen in der Heimat richtig gut an...


----------



## schotti65 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich finds ziemlich schade, daß mal wieder ein spezifischer LP thread zugemüllt ist.
Was hat hat günstig hinkommen mit Unterkunft Biketouren etc. zu tun?
Vielleicht einfach mal SuFu nutzen und sich an einen vorhandenen thread ranhängen.


----------



## Frankie Cologne (24. Oktober 2011)

Danke für Deinen Beitrag.

Als Threadstarter finde ich die zusätzlichen Infos die ich und manche andere nun bekommen haben sehr vorteilhaft. 

Bin froh dass hier überhaupt so viele nützliche Infos zu hinkommen und vor Ort verweilen gekommen sind. 

Danke an die MTBler die hier Infos reinstreuen. Bitte so weitermachen 


_____________________________
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schotti65 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ist ja schön, daß _Du_ zusätzliche Infos bekommen hast.
Der nächste kann sich jetzt durch n+1 threads wühlen.
Achso braucht er ja nicht, weil - er macht einfach einen neuen auf, der Schlaumeier.
Wer weiß, wenn man nicht immer alles wieder neu schreiben müßte, vielleicht hättest Du ja mal _richtig_ gute Tipps bekommen. Trotzdem viel Spass auf LP - auf den _richtig_ guten Trails - und Tschüß .


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Oktober 2011)

Das schöne am nützlichen ist ja, dass es sich so nicht jedem erschliesst. 
Dadurch bleibt es wenigen vorbehalten  ...

PS: ich tendiere zu Januar, Dezember hab ich noch zuviel Stress.

PPS oder wir fliegen zu roxyrafa und rocken voll die geilen Trails ab.


----------



## schotti65 (24. Oktober 2011)

Wenns nach Deinem Stress geht, können wir ja erst zu Ostern was planen


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (24. Oktober 2011)

@ cxfahrer: I like! 

@ Frankie: gern geschehen


----------



## Monsterwade (25. Oktober 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Baden, ist überhaupt kein Thema.



Achtung: Da viele Familien mit kleinen Knirpsen den Strand von Puerto
Naos bevölkern, hat hier ein Rettungschwimmer die Oberaufsicht. Sollte 
das Wasser etwas zu wellig sein, ist Badeverbot und wird auch durchgesetzt.
Dann ist nur Sonnenbaden :-( 

Mit dem Bus kommt man fast überall auf LP hin, ausser auf den Roque.
Selbst hoch zum El Pilar fährt ein Bus von Santa Cruz aus.
Allerdings sind auf ein paar Strecken, besonders auf der Nordseite, kleine
Busse unterwegs, die Platz für maximal zwei zerlegte Bikes haben und die
Fahrer sind nicht verpflichtet, Bikes mitzunehmen. Also immer nett auf
spanisch fragen und einen Spanner oder Riemen mit dabei haben, damit
das Bike im Laderaum bei den kurvigen Strassen nicht hin- und herrutscht.
Bike kostet 3 Euro extra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (28. Oktober 2011)

a propos Bus- die diversen Bike Stationen bieten bei ihren "Paketen" ja idR den Flughafen Shuttle mit an (nach LL zB 80â¬ hin und zurÃ¼ck). Ist es mit dem Bus ein Horrortrip vom Flughafen nach Los Llanos oder Puerto Naos oder ist das einfach fÃ¼r die, die sich selbst um gar nix kÃ¼mmern wollen?


----------



## schotti65 (28. Oktober 2011)

schau:


schotti65 schrieb:


> PS: zum Thema Bus usw. hilft die SuFu


----------



## isartrails (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich verlinke das mal hier unkommentiert... *"Condor: Nur 50 von 180 Tickets verkauft - Flüge nach La Palma gestrichen"*


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (13. Dezember 2011)

Ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel... Ich war jetzt erst vom 30.11 bis 9.12. da und es war wie immer DER HAMMER! Geniale Trails, unglaublich tolles Wetter, nette Leute, gute Leihbikes, Schade.. LEUTE - RETTET La Palma und fliegt in den Urlaub


----------



## Teguerite (13. Dezember 2011)

wenig Kultur
 wenig Strände
 keinen Partyzauber
...wunder mich daher eher weniger, hat eben _bloß_ Natur. Für die interessiert sich der 0815 Mensch/Urlauber immer weniger.


----------



## mw01 (15. Dezember 2011)

Teguerite schrieb:


> hat eben _bloß_ Natur. Für die interessiert sich der 0815 Mensch/Urlauber immer weniger.



Also für mich ist es mitunter ein Hauptgrund, warum ich nach La Palma flieg.
Aber hast schon recht, die meisten wollen im Urlaub ja gar net mehr als Strandliege, Hotelzimmer und Hotel-Buffet sehen. 
Irgendwie auch gut für uns Biker, da wir dann weniger "Verkehr" auf den Trails haben.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Dezember 2011)

Das ist unlogisch, weil die am Strand und nicht auf den Trails rumliegen. 

Ich denke es ist eher die Quittung für stark gestiegene Flugpreise in unsicheren Zeiten. Und den Meisten wird es nach dem dritten Mal dann auch mal fad...


----------



## mw01 (15. Dezember 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das ist unlogisch, weil die am Strand und nicht auf den Trails rumliegen.




sag ich doch!


----------



## timtim (15. Dezember 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das ist unlogisch, weil die am Strand und nicht auf den Trails rumliegen.
> 
> Ich denke es ist eher die Quittung für stark gestiegene Flugpreise in unsicheren Zeiten. Und den Meisten wird es nach dem dritten Mal dann auch mal fad...



Na gut , lass uns umbuchen .wo wolltest du hin ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (15. Dezember 2011)

rofl
...es gibt ab einem gewissen Alter gewisse Fixpunkte sonst verliert man die Orientierung. Daher sind auch so viele Rentner auf LP unterwegs.


----------



## isartrails (16. Dezember 2011)

Die Sache ist schon ein wenig komplexer.
Das Problem sind weniger die hohen Flugpreise als vielmehr das verheerende Tourismusmarketing der Spanier.
Oder anders ausgedrückt: letzteres ist für ersteres verantwortlich.
Die Kanaren sind nun ja ne ganze Ecke "von Europa entfernt". Insofern fliegt es sich nich eben mal so schnell zu den Ryan-Air-üblichen Dumpingpreisen dahin. 
Und wenn man weiß, dass es den ganzen Carriern zur Zeit wirtschaftlich eh nicht so gut geht, wünscht man ihnen, dass es noch Strecken gibt, auf denen was verdient wird. 
Außerdem ist es kein Geheimnis, dass gewisse Billig-Airlines ihr Geld nicht mit dem Verkauf von Flugtickets verdienen, sondern mit sanfter Erpressung: Sie lassen sich von Tourismusdestinationen gut bezahlen, dafür, dass sie ein Ziel anfliegen.
Der Fluggast ist einerseits von Dumpingpreisen verwöhnt (was sich sicher ändern wird) und andererseits macht Spanien im Ausland nur unzureichend Tourismusförderung für seine "Kolonien" im Atlantik. 
Die wollen das Geld der "reichen Ausländer" lieber auf dem Festland halten (wo sie es zur Zeit dringender brauchen) und betrachten ihre Inseln als Urlaubsziele für die Iberer. So gesehen sind die Kanaren nie über das Stadium einer Entwicklungszone hinausgekommen. Das Mutterland hat kein Interesse, das zu ändern und die Inseln selbst haben dazu keine Mittel.
Fliegen auf die Kanaren ist allenfalls von Spanien aus für die Spanier preiswert (da wahrscheinlich subventioniert).

Wenn sich langfristig an diesen Voraussetzungen nichts ändert (und ich sehe nicht, dass das geschieht), dann wird es in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich sein, dass man die Kanaren wieder mit dem Schiff ansteuert. Das ist nicht so absurd, wie es im ersten Moment klingen mag: Die Fähren vom Festland verkehren seit eh und je regelmäßig und brauchen auch "nur" knapp zwei Tage bis ans Ziel.
Einen Vorteil hätte das: die Bikebeförderung wäre wesentlich einfacher zu handeln.


----------



## mw.dd (16. Dezember 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> ...
> Die Kanaren sind nun ja ne ganze Ecke "von Europa entfernt". Insofern fliegt es sich nich eben mal so schnell zu den Ryan-Air-üblichen Dumpingpreisen dahin. ...



Easyjet fliegt Teneriffa von Berlin aus für durchschnittlich 1/3 des AB-Preises an. Überhaupt ist es wesentlich günstiger, nach GC oder TF zu kommen... An der Streckenlänge kann es also nicht liegen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (16. Dezember 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Easyjet fliegt...


Bin mit denen das letzte Mal nach Schottland und 5 Kilo Übergepäck haben unendlich viel Geld gekostet. Mit denen würd ich mein ganzes Leben nicht mehr fliegen. Da wäre LH oder British besser und insgesamt billiger gewesen.


----------



## mw.dd (16. Dezember 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Bin mit denen das letzte Mal nach Schottland und 5 Kilo Übergepäck haben unendlich viel Geld gekostet. Mit denen würd ich mein ganzes Leben nicht mehr fliegen. Da wäre LH oder British besser und insgesamt billiger gewesen.



Ich fliege regelmäßig mit Easyjet, da es reichlich Verbindungen von Berlin aus nach UK gibt und ich dort oft zu tun habe. Die Gepäckbedingungen sind verglichen mit anderen Low-Cost Airlines eher großzügig, wenn man das Gepäck im voraus bezahlt (Handgepäck ohne Gewichtslimit). Die Preise für unangemeldetes Übergepäck sind aber tatsächlich saftig...

In Sachen Übergepäck hatte ich übrigens letztens ein unangenehmes Erlebnis mit AirBerlin auf dem Rückflug von LP: Gewichtslimit fürs Handgepäck 6kg. Das führte zusammen mit den 0,5kg zuviel beim Aufgabegepäck zu einer Nachzahlung von 60 (und der Flug war so schon kein Schnäppchen...)


----------



## rayc (16. Dezember 2011)

Die Flugpreise haben in den letzten beiden Jahren wieder angezogen.

La Palma war schon immer etwas teurer als TF oder GC.
Diese beide Inseln sind günstiger, da sie pauschaltouristisch erschloßen sind.
Nach TF hatten wir 260,- gezahlt, aber 2.5 Monate vor Flug gebucht.

Die Verdoppelung der Sportgepäckmitnahmepreise bei Condor und Air Berlin schreckt sicherlich auch einige ab.

Ryan Air und wie sich die ganzen Abzocker nennen kommen für mich nicht in Frage. Die Preise sind reine Bauerfängerei.
Man sollte alle Zusatzkosten und Beschränkungen anschauen.
Da kann ein Lufthansaflug schnell billiger sein...
Ich fand es sehr nett beim Einchecken zu sehen, wie die Ryan Air Passagiere (insbesondere Handgepäck) kontrolliert wurden. 

Sicherlich ist das Festland biketechnisch auch interessant.
Pyreänen und die Sierra Nevada sind lohnende Bikeziele.
Aber als Winterbikeziel sind die Kanaren einmalig.
Die Ecke um Gibraltar mit Kurzaaufenthalt in Marok

@Isartrails, die Spanier fliegen im Sommer auf den Kanaren, da es da nicht so heiß ist wie auf den Festland. Im Winter triffst du da kaum Festlandspanier an. Da dominieren die dt. Gäste.

Auf Teneriffa stellt man sich sehr stark auf den dt. Wanderer ein, entsprechend sind alle Wanderwege für Bike gesperrt. 
Das führt zu abstruzen Konstellationen wie Wanderwege, die von lokalen Bikern gepflegt werden, damit sie dort illegal fahren können. Für Wanderer sind diese Wege von geringen Interesse.
Wir haben so viele neu hergerichte Wanderwege gesehen, da muss viel Geld geflossen sein. 
Ich kenne das von La Plama, da werden die Wege jährlich von Arbeitskolonen arbeitsloser Festlandspanier gepflegt.
Spanier gehen eher nicht Wandern, man weis also schon das man das für die dt. Wanderer tut.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (16. Dezember 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Easyjet fliegt Teneriffa von Berlin aus für durchschnittlich 1/3 des AB-Preises an. Überhaupt ist es wesentlich günstiger, nach GC oder TF zu kommen... An der Streckenlänge kann es also nicht liegen.



Das zeigt doch eher, dass die Spanier für ihr  Hotelburgen dort bereit sind, die erpresserischen Bedingungen von Ryanair und Co zu erfüllen.

Im Vergleich zu Playa Ingles usw. ist Los Cancajos ja lächerlich klein - und gottseidank wurde LP von weiteren solcher Anlagen bislang verschont (wobei, wenn man im LP-Forum mitliest, da auch die mafiösen Strukturen auf der Insel Ursache sind).

Tja, eines Tages werden Nahziele dann wieder interessanter  auf ins Zittauer  ...


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (16. Dezember 2011)

Obwohl ich erstaunt über die ganzen spanischen Trailrunner (ein bizarrer Sport, der meiner Meinung nach für die Gelenke nicht gut sein kann) war, die dieses Jahr unterwegs waren. 

Es ist wie immer ein zweigeteiltes Thema - WENN La Palma günstiger wird, wird mehr los sein, wodurch es weiter günstig wird, wodurch _noch mehr_ los sein wird, etc... Dadurch wird dann eventuell DAS, was es jetzt laut Tegeruite als einziges hat (die Natur) zerstört... Also warum promoten und nicht freuen, dass wir dort zum Biken unsere Ruhe haben?  



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Tja, eines Tages werden Nahziele dann wieder interessanter  auf ins Zittauer  ...


  Oder nach Mallorca?


----------



## chayenne06 (20. Februar 2012)

so - mal eine etwas andere Frage zu La Palma:
ist LaPalma (oder generell die Kanaren) auch ein Bike Revier im AUGUST? Oder haben genau da viele Bikestationen zu?

wie viele bestimmt schon gelesen haben, suche ich für den August noch ein Reiseziel. Und gleich vorweg: ich kann nur im August Urlaub nehmen  also mir bleibt keine Möglichkeit zu einer anderen Zeit zu fliegen... Wollte zwar erst im Mittelmeerraum bleiben, um auch mit dem Auto ans Ziel zu kommen. Aber ich habe nun schon so viel gehört von LaPalma, dass es mich nun doch reizen würde, auch weg zu fliegen


----------



## chicolini (21. Februar 2012)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> ...frische Klamotten werden ziemlich überbewertet!




genau! zweimal die woche komplett mit " rei inne tube" geduscht und gut is


----------



## Easy (21. Februar 2012)

Gibt es auch eine Bikestation in Santa Cruz de La Palma?


----------



## mw.dd (21. Februar 2012)

Easy schrieb:


> Gibt es auch eine Bikestation in Santa Cruz de La Palma?



Nein, die Bikestationen sind alle drei auf der Sonnenseite der Insel - also Westen.


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (21. Februar 2012)

@ Chayenne: die meisten bikestationen, die ich auf la Palma kenne, sind nur von Okt - Mai geöffnet.... Mir persönlich wär das Geld für den Flug im August zu schade. Ich würde wohl eher ein Nahziel wählen...


----------



## chayenne06 (21. Februar 2012)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> @ Chayenne: die meisten bikestationen, die ich auf la Palma kenne, sind nur von Okt - Mai geöffnet.... Mir persönlich wär das Geld für den Flug im August zu schade. Ich würde wohl eher ein Nahziel wählen...



und das Nahziel für Strand und Biken wäre?


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (21. Februar 2012)

Ich bin (natürlich) für Mallorca. Entgegen der Behauptung vieler, ist die Insel viel mehr als ein Rennradziel und eine Partylocation - geile trails, günstig, nah und im August mit Wettergarantie. 
Infos zu geführten Touren hier: http://www.roxybikes.de/gefuehrte-mtb-touren.html
Und ein nettes Video hier: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19023/h


----------



## Easy (21. Februar 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nein, die Bikestationen sind alle drei auf der Sonnenseite der Insel - also Westen.



Au Mist, heißt das, ich fliege am WE auf die Schattenseite der Insel???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (21. Februar 2012)

Easy schrieb:


> Au Mist, heißt das, ich fliege am WE auf die Schattenseite der Insel???


Zitat von http://www.kanaren-virtuell.de/la-palma/wetter-la-palma.htm
_Insgesamt kann man sagen, daß es auf der westlichen Seite der Insel trockener und sonniger ist._

Sieht von der Westseite aus spektakulär aus, wenn es die dicken Wolken von Osten über die Berge drückt...

Ich habe mal gehört, das es auf der Ostseite 160 Regentage im Jahr gäbe, auf der Westseite nur 20. Hatte aber leider noch keine Gelegenheit, das persönlich zu nachzuzählen - meine Aufenthalte beschränkten sich auf 2x7 Tage.


----------



## isartrails (21. Februar 2012)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> ...die meisten bikestationen, die ich auf la Palma kenne, sind nur von Okt - Mai geöffnet.... Mir persönlich wär das Geld für den Flug im August zu schade. Ich würde wohl eher ein Nahziel wählen...


Sorry roxy, du verkündest wieder mal Unwahrheiten zu deinen Gunsten. Ich hab in diesem Forum noch nie jemanden erlebt, der so platt und hemmungslos Werbung für sein Geschäft betreibt, es ist wirklich erbärmlich. 
Nur zu deiner Info: Die Flüge auf die Kanaren sind in der Wintersaison teurer als im (Hoch)sommer.
Die Empfehlung für "Mallorca im August" könnte man auch als "versuchter Totschlag" interpretieren. Jedenfalls, und wenigstens das müsstest du wissen, ist Mallorca im August unfahrbar, weil viel zu heiß. Die Kanaren haben, wie allgemein bekannt ist, das ausgeglichenere Klima: nie zu kalt, nie zu warm. Wohlgemerkt: Mallorca ist zum Biken toll - aber sicher nicht im Sommer.
Warum wohl kommen Zehntausende von Rennradlern zwischen Februar und April nach Mallorca? Spätestens im Juni denkt da keiner mehr an Radfahren. Und selbstverständlich schließen auch die Bikestationen auf Mallorca in der Sommersaison. Wenn Du da die Ausnahme bist, bestätigst du nur die Regel.



Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> Ich bin (natürlich) für Mallorca.


 


Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> ...im August mit Wettergarantie.


...und Garantie für Sonnenstich und Kreislaufkollaps.


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo isartrails,

Da ich nun schon einige Jahre auf Mallorca bin und auch schon länger als Guide arbeite, kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen, dass die MTB-Stationen auf Mallorca NICHT schließen. (RR ist bekanntlich ein anderer Sport) Da ich natürlich kein Interesse an Hitzschlägen habe, starten die Touren im Sommer natürlich früh morgens und spät Nachmittags bzw. Abends (Nightride). 

Ich bin mir sicher, dass man auf den Kanaren auch im Sommer biken kann. Aber ich kenne nun auch bikestationen, die dort nur im Winter geöffnet haben. Bestimmt gibt es auch ganzjährig geöffnete Stationen. Ich wollte keinesfalls falsche Informationen verbreiten. 

und da die Kanaren weiter entfernt sind, sind die Flüge halt meist teurer...


----------



## isartrails (22. Februar 2012)

Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass es in diesem Thread um *LA PALMA* geht und du nicht Ratsuchende "abfischen" solltest.
Das bringt dir auf Dauer keine Sympathien.
Wenn jemand etwas über Mallorca erfahren möchte, dann meldet er sich schon in den entsprechenden Threads.
(und Ende-OT: Von Vamos24 weiß ich, dass er im Sommer auf Mallorca schließt, weil's eh zu heiß ist. Seine Worte. Und er ist, wie du auch weißt, 'ne Bikestation. Und auch er ist dort schon seit Jahren als Guide tätig.)


----------



## Fh4n (22. Februar 2012)

Ich finde ein paar Infos als Alternativen immer passend. Das Wetter hin oder her, jeder hat seine persönlichen Grenzen in den Minus- und Plusgraden.
Beide Inseln sind im auch im Winter zu empfehlen. Für Mallorca sind es eben nur zwei und für Isla Bonita gut vier Stunden Flugzeit. Dementsprechend Preiseunterschiede.


----------



## tinbed (22. Februar 2012)

War jetzt zum zweiten mal in Mallorca, letztes Jahr im Juni um Urlaub zu machen, und jetzt im Februar zum Mountain biken.....Juni war warm, aber noch nicht heiß....deshalb auch der Wunsch zum Biken nach Mallorca zu fahren. Haben uns auf Grund der guten Beratung im Vorfeld für Calla Millor entschieden, nachweislich die wenigsten Regentage, und wurden auch nicht entäuscht, obwohl in Palma Schnee lag, konnten wir bei akzeptablen Plus 11 Grad drei tolle Touren machen, dich ich mir auch jederzeit im Juli und August vorstellen kann, da der Wald und Trailanteil sehr hoch war. In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich mich ganz besonders noch mal bei Roxy (roxybike.de) für die hervorragende Betreuung bedanken. Wir mussten uns um nichts kümmern.....Sie selbst hat sich persönlich darum gekümmert, dass im Hotel ein Bike-Raum vorhanden war. Es ist einfach sehr schwierig von Deutschland aus, an alles zu denken und dann auch zu organisieren....umso dankbarer waren wir, dass uns all das abgenommen wurde. Zu den Preisen möchte ich nur sagen, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann im Sommer für 320.- Euro in einem 5-Sterne Hotel unterzukommen, pro Person für Flug, 4 !!!!! Übernachtungen und Frühstück....


----------



## kroun (23. Februar 2012)

Man muss wissen was man sucht, denn La Palma ist was für Genießer... weil eben touristisch nicht sooo erschlossen und deshalb ev. auch ein bisschen teurer.
Als ich noch (sehr) jung war  gefiel es mir auf Mallorca, Gran Canaria, Fuerteventura, ecc sehr gut, denn da war immer Halli Galli bis früh in den Morgen... aber das brauch ich jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Beckinio (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen...ich fliege in 2 Tagen für 1 Woche nach La Palma. Wir haben pro Person 310 von Düsseldorf bezahlt. Dazu kommen noch je Flug 50 für die Mitnahme meines Bikes. Ich bin zum ersten mal auf La Palma und bin seh sehr gespannt. FREU


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (27. Februar 2012)

Hey, viel Spaß! Wo wohnst du und fährst du allein oder geführt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (29. Februar 2012)

Mitte März (11-21) noch jemand auf der Insel und für eigene Touren zu haben?


----------



## Kama59971 (17. März 2012)

Ich war Ende Februar / Anfang MÃ¤rz auf La Palma in Puerto Naos.
Flug mit Condor ab Frankfurt hin und zurÃ¼ck 330,-â¬

Tourenpaket: 5 Touren mit Leihbike (Scott Genius) 275,-â¬
Unterbringung im Apartment mit Selbstverpflegung und Flughafentransport.
Der Preis fÃ¼r das Apartment ist variabel genau so wie der Flughafentransport.
Ich habe fÃ¼r das Tourenpaket einschl. Apartment und Flughafentransport 430,-â¬ bezahlt.
Kommt eben darauf an ob man allein reist oder mehrere zusammen.

Den Flug muss man selbst buchen. Um alles andere (Bikes, Transport, Routen, Unterbringung) kÃ¼mmert sich die Bike Station.
Einfach mal unter www.bike-station.de nachsehen und informieren.

Gruss

Karl


----------



## kroun (17. März 2012)

Kama59971 schrieb:


> ...
> Den Flug muss man selbst buchen. Um alles andere (Bikes, Transport, Routen, Unterbringung) kümmert sich die Bike Station.
> Einfach mal unter www.bike-station.de nachsehen und informieren.
> ...



diese Bikestation hat mir keinen Schlauch verkaufen wollen... sie hätten anscheinend nur mehr wenige... sowas ist mir noch nie passiert


----------



## kritimani (19. März 2012)

hab letzte woche für 1. bis 8. mai gebucht - flug ab münchen und unterkunft in el paso - Appartement Einzelbelegung. Von salzburg weg die günstigste variante. Mitn flughafenshuttle zum minchna airport und auch wieder retour - 91,00 bikekoffer kein problem und keine folgekosten. Ich nehm des eigene bike mit, kost wie schon vorher erwähnt bei condor 100,00 H/R. flug und unterkunft (ohne transfer) 510,00. rechnen wir kurz zusammen, san des fixkosten von ca. 700,00. Fuer futter, shuttleinanspruchnahme etc. etc. grob daumen moi pi 300,00. summasummarum 1000,00. günstig na ja, ist halt immer relativ. Türkei (kemer) wär schon alles zusammen EZ, AI, Flug, Bike im Flieger um 650,00 hergegangen. Mallorca (Paguera) so um die 800,00. was ich aber bisher recherchiert hab, is la palma jeden mehrcent wert. Stuntzis rehabilix hat da sicha sein beitrag geleistet bei meiner entscheidungsfindung. Ein wenig günstiger wär ein hotel südlich von santa cruz gewesen. El paso liegt meiner meinung nach aber strategisch günstiger um zur not gänzlich ohne shuttledienste auszukommen, wobei zu de teleskope wirds ohne shuttle ned spielen bei mir. 

Die alternative:
Nur flug von münchen nach la palma am 1.5. 285,00 + 100,00 + 91,00 + 7x30 (geschätzt) - bin ich auch auf fixkosten von 666,00. 
Da hab ich aber für die paar euro mehr die unterkunft scho fix.
Der transfer vom flughafen la palma nach el paso kann ja dann letztendlich ned des riesenproblem sein. 

ersatzschläuche nehm ich auf solche meldungen hin ausreichend mit, wobei der freeride von m(koa werbung) scho einiges aushalt.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. März 2012)

Tja, die Flüge nach LP sind selten billig, ich hab noch 400.- gezahlt, 70.- fürs Bike, und mein Anteil (bei 8 Leuten) an Mietbus/Appartement/Essen/Saufen komplett war so 320.- - macht gesamt ca. 800.- für 10 Tage, davon 8 Tage radeln...jeden Tag im Schnitt 3000 Tiefenmeter gemacht.
Das wäre so ohne ausreichend große Gruppe nie möglich gewesen, allein schon weil man sonst einen Fahrer bräuchte, um drei-vier Abfahrten täglich zu schaffen.


----------



## kritimani (19. März 2012)

einzelschicksal bei mir - wenn die anderen heuer ned mitwolln - dann is es halt so. sollte nächstes jahr de ganze bande mitwolln, derf ich mich dann bei dir wegen details melden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (19. März 2012)

hehe  klar..bzw. s. meine Fotos, da steht der Link zum Haus (das war cool), und der Bus war von Monta und die Landkarte wo alle Trails (1,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,12.1,12.2,12,14,15,16,17,18 usw.) drauf sind die Wanderkarte (nicht die Autokarte) von Freytag&Bernd, und für Geheimtipps den Siggi von magicbike fragen.
Mehr braucht man nicht.


----------



## kritimani (19. März 2012)

dank da schön - damit ist ja vorerst so ziemlich alles abgedeckt was interessant ist - speziell für nächstes jahr - die wiederholungsgefahr soll ja ziemlich gross sein.

pfiat di
kritimani


----------



## fatz (25. März 2012)

ich haett grad mal ein etwas ot frage:
kommt in naechster zeit wer nach los llanos und kann mir in der calle general franco vorbeischaun?
das ist eins paralell zu der gasse in der der bike n fun ist. da ist ein eisenwarenladen, der vor ein paar
jahren recht coole keramikmoebelknoepfe auf einem holzbrett vor der tuer stehen hatte. davon braeucht 
ich ein foto. wenn ja bitte pn/mail

danke.


----------



## kritimani (25. März 2012)

servas fatz,
auftrag so guad wia erledigt. bin ab 1.5. in el paso, oiso vis-a-vis. 
pfiat di
kritimani


----------



## isartrails (25. März 2012)

Das Foto wollen wir aber alle sehen..


----------



## fatz (26. März 2012)

kritimani schrieb:


> servas fatz,
> auftrag so guad wia erledigt. bin ab 1.5. in el paso, oiso vis-a-vis.


 der mann is guad, der kummt in d' suppn.

merci vielmals!!!


----------



## pitr_dubovich (30. April 2012)

Servis Reisende,

hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber zu La Palma muss ich kurz meinen Senf dazugeben: War schon mit dem Bike auf Mallorca, Teneriffa, St. Moritz, Bormio, Kleinwalstertal, AllgÃ¤u -  mit Atlantic Cycling nach und dann kreuz und quer Ã¼ber La Palma kriegt von mir fÃ¼nf von fÃ¼nf Sternen, das Package nennt sich Big Mountain Week.

Nach einem etwas verpeilten Start (bei Atlantic-cycling.de ist eher neberuflich ReisebÃ¼ro;-) hat alles wunderbar geklappt, ich zitiere aus meiner Korrespondenz:

â¢	Einer kommt von Hannover, einer von Frankfurt und beide reisen am 07.12.2011 an, d.h. Flug kostet 268,- â¬ + 50â¬ Bike fÃ¼r den Frankfurter bzw. 291,- EUR + 100â¬ Bike fÃ¼r den Hannoveraner
â¢	Beide bleiben sieben Tage/fÃ¼r die Dauer des Event, d.h. in dem von euch empfohlenen Playa Delphin kostet das 531â¬ pro Apartment (431â¬ im Studio)
â¢	Dazu kommen jeweils 790â¬ fÃ¼r Guiding, Shuttle, Lupine-Erleuchtung etc. und alles was wir an unseren RÃ¤dern ggf. kaputtmachen und ihr reparieren kÃ¶nnt;-))

Alles in allem nicht gÃ¼nstig, aber gebt einfach mal bei youtube "La Palma Emotional". Klingt bescheuert, ist aber ein schÃ¶ner Bike-Trailer und EXAKT das sind wir gefahren: EXAKT diese Trails bei EXAKT diesem Wetter mit EXAKT diesen Leuten (Steffi Marth, Jasper Jauch, Daniel SchÃ¤fer, Philip Foltz und Stefan Schlie) und hatten EXAKT dreimal so viel SpaÃ wie auf diesem Video rÃ¼berkommt.

Nein, ich bin mit keinem der im Video ezeigten oder genannten identisch, verwandt, verschwÃ¤gert oder intim gewesen sondern einfach immer noch beigeistert und werde wieder hinfahren. Beim nÃ¤chsten mal lasse ich auch mein Rad daheim, 100 Euro Transport plus ein Satz BremsbelÃ¤ge, einen Satz Reifen und ein paar SchlÃ¤uche die dieser Tripp durchschnittlich konsumiert macht ziemlich genau den Betrag den Atlantic Cycling fÃ¼r ein Leihrad nimmt (Liteville 301/601/901 in fast allen GrÃ¶Ãen und Top Ausstattung (XTR, Formula, 2012er Fox Gabeln, allerdings nur teilweise TeleskopstÃ¼tzen)).

Zur Insel: Man kann dort bestimmt auch Touren fahren, aber mit Shuttle kommt man oben einfach ausgeruhter an (weniger als 500hm bergauf in einer Woche im Rahmen dieses Packages) und kann mit ausreichend SchutzausrÃ¼stung antreten ohne vor Hitze umzukommen. 5000+ hm an einem Tag runter kann man meines Wissen sonst nur in den Alpen schaffen ("Frischi Bike Safari", hab ich bisher nur auszugsweise gefahren), aber nach so einem Tag einfach durch schwarzen Sand ins Meer ausrollen lassen, bis der Mond aufgeht in der Strandbar sitzen und dann bei immer noch 20 Grad einen Nightride fahren ist in den Alpen schwierig.

Schauts euch mal an, demnÃ¤chst mÃ¼ssten Termine fÃ¼r die Wintersaison 2012/2013 auf der Website auftauchen.

Regards,
Pitr


----------



## kritimani (10. Mai 2012)

griass di fatz, 

du kannst de suppn ausschüttn, so guad is da kritimani ah ned 
i bin gefühlte 4 x de calle general franco rauf und runter, zwischendurch immer mal ahn cafe con leche im eden - aber i hab deinen laden ned gfundn. natuerlich ah gfragt, nix wissn, scho nach der fuzo war ah art 
eisenwarenladen, eher werkstatt namens alumin??? - ausser konstruktionsteile war da aber nix. 

ma muass ah einsehn, dass ma gscheitert is 

fazit - leider nein
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/6c/2t/6c2tahg6dshk/medium_DSC00671.jpg

wenns interessiert - de erstn 3 drei tag san fotomässig scho auf flickr 
LAPALMA2012

so, von meiner seitn wars des mit OT


----------



## schotti65 (10. Mai 2012)

@fatz; meinst Du das hier?





Viel zu heiss grad zum Radeln.
In der Ferreteria am Busbahnhof gibts noch viel mehr von den Dingern und da meckern Sie auch (noch) nicht wenn man ankommt mit "uno uno uno...".


----------



## kritimani (10. Mai 2012)

servas schotti65,

und des brettl hängt in da calle general franco ?? wenn dem so is, dann bin i blind wia ah grottnolm ???

z'haß - obn beim refugio el pilar ah? des wär jetzt ah hit, a doserl san miguel, ah jausn, und unter schattige kiefern huckn - alternativprogramm in soizburg - 27 grad und im büro dunstn. 

scheen aufenthalt nu 

kritimani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kritimani (10. Mai 2012)

zum eigentlichen thema noch a information - fuers taxi flughafen nach el paso calle sombrero de pico hab i 36 euro blecht, retour natürlich ah. 
bus war keine alternative, weil haltestelle ca. 1,2 km entfernt und es wären noch 120 hm zum runtermarschieren gewesen - und des mitn EVOC - na danke. 

generell zu de taxitransportkosten vor ort gibt es eine informative webseitn http://www.taxisanmigueldelapalma.com/cms.php?id_cms=8
- da siehst auf einen blick was des kostet von/bis. von el paso zum refuge el pilar hab ich z.B. 15,00 euro bezahlt.  

mit bus von LLdA nach Tijirafe incl. biketransport 5,00
mit bus von LLdA nach El Paso incl. biketransport 4,30 (zlang im eden huckn gebliebn) 

günstig hinkommen ist auch eine frage der lage des wohnortes und des flughafens.

vor ort (kann nur el paso und umgebung beurteilen)  ist es äusserst 
günstig - fischplatte in der Taberna del Puerto 10,00 - das viertl weiss 2,30alles zsamm so 18,00 incl. TG.  in el paso habe ich beim essen im schnitt 16,00 ausgegeben.  da freut sich die urlaubskassa. 

in den supermercadillos kriegst tw. platzangst und um wenig geld saugute sachen - z.b. carneceria in el paso. 

schaun ma amoi ob sich das nächstes jahr auch ausgeht.

pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## schotti65 (10. Mai 2012)

kritimani schrieb:


> ...wenn dem so is, dann bin i blind wia ah grottnolm ???..



Nee bist Du nicht, der Laden ist direkt unter Bikenfun, nicht parallel.


----------



## mw.dd (10. Mai 2012)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Nee bist Du nicht, der Laden ist direkt unter Bikenfun, nicht parallel.



Unter? Deswegen haben die - als ich das letzte Mal da war - das Riesenloch gebuddelt


----------



## kritimani (10. Mai 2012)

da bin i jetzt aber happy  
hauptsach, da fatz und da isartrails habn de büdl


----------

